# Gain 2 pounds, lose 2 pounds, gain 2 pounds, lose 2 pounds.....



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

On the good side I got a LOT done. My son-in-law got a good job in our area, and so I hosted them while they went apartment hunting. They found one, too, which is not as easy as it sounds! They got ripped off on one complex, as the office THOUGHT that there would be a unit available but the renters found the money to stay on.

I did not tell my daughter much, as the money had already been put down, but that place does not have a good reputation. BUT! they are in the process of applying to a better place.

And the stair lift people put in a stair lift for me, though it took 3 visits instead of one. They did NOT charge me for the extra labor, since the used model had a glitch in it. The lady they had sold it to changed her mind after 4 months as she was going out of state, so she told them they could have it back. It works very well now! Apparently a switch needed replacing. It might have been damaged while it was being moved

And now, since my SIL starts work on Monday but the unit they are applying for will not be ready for 3+ weeks and so he will stay with us while his family boxes things up in Nebraska.

And the last couple-three weeks I have been finding and loosing the same 2 pounds. I kind of figure that I can now get myself back on a schedule with eggs and lean meat and non-starchy vegetables and crackers and sugar-free puddings and such. Because now that the last minute changes of schedules have passed I can go ahead and plan meals that have enough low-cal foods for me while giving the others enough calories for them to feel satisfied.

That is all!

Terri


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's the SAME diet I've been on for ages!

Mon


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Leave out the crackers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The way to limit snacking is to measure out a portion of the snack food first. Put the rest away before setting down with your snack. When your portion is gone, you are done snacking. It works better if you put your snack bag or box someplace that can be locked. You lock it up and put the key somewhere far away so you have to make an effort to get to it.


----------

